# BYU vs UTAH STATE GAME THREAD



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

So is this going to be a third shutout in a row? I personally don't think so. Nothing really to back that up, the 3 shutouts in a row though is going to be a huge task no matter how bad Utah State is. What's everyone's predictions? I predict the final score will be 48-9 and Max will play the first 3 quarters to get some style rankings/hiesman points and then sit the bench for the 4th. I have a feeling BYU is going to air it out to prove they belong in the top 10. I guess the game is on KJAZZ and BYUtv for those that didn't know. Watch us get beat, could you freaking imagine? LOL


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

64-6

Hall will see the first series of the third and no more, just like the last two games. BYU will give up a td with all freshmen on the field and then block the extra point! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I predict the score will be 49-14 BYU. They will pull Max out in the first part of the fourth or the end of the third. I will be watching this game tonight, I am excited.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

USU will pull off the win.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 64-6
> 
> Hall will see the first series of the third and no more, just like the last two games. BYU will give up a td with all freshmen on the field and then block the extra point! :mrgreen:


LOL, ya I got the 9 from a td with a blocked extra point and a field goal. I must say I do like your score much better than mine.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

108-16


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I believe that the score will be 52-3 for the Y of course


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I AM CALLING THE UPSET!!! USU BUILDS OFF THE MOMENTUM FROM THE IDAHO WIN AND DEFEATS BYU 34 TO 31!!! 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I wish they would quit playing USU. This game is always a bore and there is nothing to gain by playing the Aggies.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am calling the upset also. If we can have 2 spidey bulls why not a USU win over BYU. -Ov-


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I wish they would quit playing USU. This game is always a bore and there is nothing to gain by playing the Aggies.


They actually used to have some awesome games between the two. 58-57 type scores, those were fun games, unfortunately a thing of the past. After tonight I would like to see Utah State build off the Idaho win and do some damage in the WAC, wishful thinking I'm sure.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought they played Skyline tonight?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to go Maxxie Pads, you threw it right to a Utah State guy.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to go Vakapudding. You fumble it and your hemet falls off :lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I smell another SHUTOUT. *OOO* -()/-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well look who they're playing. Oklahoma or Alabama would embarass BYU. I think Alabama would be 60-0 right now if they played Utah State.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Vakapudding better keep his hemet on when he plays the Utes or he will be missing a head.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

**** there it went. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow BYU so much for your shut out :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Way to go Vakapudding. You fumble it and your hemet falls off :lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


What is a "hemet"?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Utes played better than BYU when they played Utah State.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Uh oh...comeback? :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here was the scores this year

58-10 Utes vs Utah State. 

34-14 BYU vs Utah State

The Utes are a better team.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Utah State got robbed on that kickoff play. It should have been Utah State's ball.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU had 128 yds in PENALTIES WOW!!! Again the Utes and BYU both played Utah State at home and the Utes played 10 times better this tells me that the Utes are a better team.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm embarrassed for the way we played tonight! Max played with his head up his ass. He must really think he is incredible because he had no business throwing some of the passes that he did tonight. Maybe without all the lucky breaks we get were not as good as I have thought. BYU has no business being in the top 10 period! They went into this game thinking that they are the **** and ended up looking like crap as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU had 128 yds in PENALTIES WOW!!! Again the Utes and BYU both played Utah State at home and the Utes played 10 times better this tells me that the Utes are a better team.


For the first time in my life I don't think your on crack. I can't disagree with you maybe Utah is better, I guess we will find out in November. How about a nice big fat slice of humble pie for me!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BYU could not be any luckier that this game was not nationally televised, they can thank their lucky stars that the national media couldn't see this game!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I am honestly impressed with Utah State, going down 24 nothing at half they came out and played their asses off with no quit in them, I got to give them major props.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I just hope BYU is ready for TCU in a couple of weeks.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I just hope BYU is ready for TCU in a couple of weeks.


I honestly don't know what to think now.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I was surprised to hear that Utah State leads the head-to-head series against BYU when playing at home: 18-15-2. I don't like BYU, but I don't think you guys should panick about them not playing well. I mean, they play A LOT of bad teams this season. They can't win all of these games 59 to 0.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU missed one FG and the other one was blocked. I think they will be a little humbled tonight before they play New Mexico.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Take the hand off the panic button. Step away from the ledge. When and if they actually lose then it's time to be upset. 

They played bad. There is no doubt. I think they were exposed tonight but in the end they still came away with the win. They are still undefeated and the quest still continues. 

They have a home game next week against New Mexico to get things back on track. I will go on record now and predict that the Y comes out extremely focussed and light up the scoreboard the same way they did against UCLA after the Washington game.

They played bad but still got the win. That's been a familiar theme around here.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well BYU has proved to me that they shouldnt get a chance at the National Championship. If they played Oklahoma or Alabama like they played tonight then they would have gotten whooped. This is a fact!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Take the hand off the panic button. Step away from the ledge. When and if they actually lose then it's time to be upset.
> 
> They played bad. There is no doubt. I think they were exposed tonight but in the end they still came away with the win. They are still undefeated and the quest still continues.
> 
> ...


Your right, I guess when you sit at home 24/7 on the couch doing nothing but thinking about the cougs going to a BCS bowl you get kind of caught up in the moment. It's pretty sad that is the extent of my life but it is. I did need to be humbled though, now the goggles are not on so tite and I realize the whole National Championship thoughts were a little funny now. Oh well a BCS bowl would be great and hopefully we can get there.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems like BYU likes to play to the level (or expected level) of their opponent. The UCLA game was supposed to be a tough game, so BYU came to play. Washington was supposed to be a fairly easy win, so they weren't on their best game. Wyoming was a conference game and you never know how those are going to go. Utah State was supposed to be a major blowout, so BYU didn't get up for the game and played down to their level. Utah State came prepared to play as good a game as they are capable and made some stupid mistakes in the first half.

People say the Utes are better than BYU? I don't think so. Brian "Jekyl/Hyde" Johnson is about as inconsistent this year as I have ever seen him. Just about every one of the Utah games (Weber State excepted) have seen the Utes TRAILING in the game. It took a last second field goal to beat Oregon State in a game OSU never had any business being in to begin with.

Going head to head right now, I would still say BYU comes to play and shuts the Utes down, winning by at least two scores.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> People say the Utes are better than BYU? I don't think so. Brian "Jekyl/Hyde" Johnson is about as inconsistent this year as I have ever seen him. Just about every one of the Utah games (Weber State excepted) have seen the Utes TRAILING in the game. It took a last second field goal to beat Oregon State in a game OSU never had any business being in to begin with.
> 
> Going head to head right now, I would still say BYU comes to play and shuts the Utes down, winning by at least two scores.


I would love to see BYU play Oregon State or Michigan and see how well BYU plays against them.

Again the Utes beat Utah State 58-10 where as BYU beat Utah State 34-14. Yes the Utes need a lot of improvment and if they improved then the Utes would become very deadly and none of you would argue that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > People say the Utes are better than BYU? I don't think so. Brian "Jekyl/Hyde" Johnson is about as inconsistent this year as I have ever seen him. Just about every one of the Utah games (Weber State excepted) have seen the Utes TRAILING in the game. It took a last second field goal to beat Oregon State in a game OSU never had any business being in to begin with.
> >
> > Going head to head right now, I would still say BYU comes to play and shuts the Utes down, winning by at least two scores.
> 
> ...


I would argue with that. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> if they improved then the Utes would become very deadly and none of you would argue that.


That is an awefully big "IF". And I think you would be better saying COULD instead of WOULD. They COULD become very deadly IF they improved. I am not saying they couldn't, but as the season progresses, EVERY team improves. Some more than others. Utah needs to put together a solid game even one time to justify their ranking. So they beat Michigan, on the road, to open the season. So did App. State last year! Did that make App State a top-20 team? Nope! And the Utes have had to come from behind in just about every game of the young season to get the wins. EVEN AGAINST UTAH STATE!

I agree that IF the Utes improve, their chances of beating BYU and TCU would go up. Right now, I think Utah would end up 0-2 in those two games. In November, things might be different, but I don't think they would go 2-0 even with both games at home.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> And the Utes have had to come from behind in just about every game of the young season to get the wins. EVEN AGAINST UTAH STATE!


They didnt come behind Utah State.

When the Utes played Utah State is was the following:

1Q Utes 17, Utah State 7
2Q Utes 13, Utah State 0
3Q Utes 14, Utah State 3
4Q Utes 14, Utah State 0

BYU didnt even score in the 2Q or 4Q when they played Utah State. UTAH STATE OWNED THE 4TH QUARTER.

Your just a typical BYU fan because you ignore FACTS and that is why I HATE, HATE, HATE BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sickman, you can try to justify it all you want, but when you compare the Utes versus BYU playing the same team on Utah State's own turf then the UTES dominated BYU in their performance. The UTES scored every quarter when BYU only scored in two quarters. The Utes scored 24 more points.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

That was a painful game to watch. I took no satisfaction in the win for BYU. Here are a few of my observations:

1) USU PLAYED HARD! Give the Aggies credit. They played inspired. In particular I thought their run defense was outstanding. I watched the Utah-USU game as well and they laid down in that game, but against BYU they played like it was their Super Bowl. I have noticed this time and time again. Teams always get up for BYU.

2) Max Hall needs to do some serious soul searching. Seriously, I think all the Heisman and BCS hype has gone to his head and he was a little full of himself coming into that game. He thought he could come to Logan and just throw it long and thread the needle in coverage but the Aggie secondary made him look very average. He needed to be humbled tonight and he was. The entire offense was terrible tonight and the blame rests squarely on his shoulders. Whatever slim chance he had at being in the Heisman race is now gone and maybe that is for the best.

3) The defense won this game for BYU. Yes, they gave up two touchdowns but look at the time of possession for USU! The defense was on the field WAY too long. Its no wonder they finally broke down in the 4th and gave up the two junk TD's. It was way too much to ask of the defense even against a team like the Aggies. Again, the blame for that rests on the offense.

4) Special teams need A LOT of work. Kick coverage, kick return, PAT/FG unit, all of them looked terrible. Give credit to the USU kicker for two superb onside kicks. He got the perfect bounce both times. BYU needs to work on that or it could come back to bite them in a close game. BTW - coyoteslayer and others are just wrong saying the refs robbed USU on that first recovered onside kick. The USU player threw an illegal block inside ten yards which is the reason it was called back. The second onside kick attempt was also executed superbly by USU and BYU were lucky they recovered it.

5) There was a serious breakdown of discipline and it could be seen in WAY too many penalties. Bronco really needs to address this because his team just flat out lost their composure.


So what affect will this HORRIBLE performance have on their ranking and the rest of the season? On the surface: NONE. Nobody outside of Utah saw this game (fortunately) and the only thing the pollsters are going to look at is the score and they will see they still won by 20 points. Furthermore, many of them will see that both of Utah State's scores came in the 4th and they will probably assume BYU had their reserves in and allowed two junk scores. In the end, the only thing that matters is that their winning streak is intact and IF they are still that way on November 23 they will get their BCS invite. But under the surface this game was a HUGE wake up call for the Cougars (and their fans) that they are NOT INVINCIBLE and if they do not do a MAJOR gut check and turn this around their "Quest for Perfection" will be over in Fort Worth, if not sooner.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

coyote, I gotta call ya on your "facts" about the Utah-USU game. Utah State scored first. If you remember, it was on Utah's first offensive posession that Asiata took a direct snap and went for a 4-yard run to tie the game up at 7-7. After that point, Utah never trailed again in that game. Please check your facts once again and you will see USU opened the scoring with just over 12 minutes remaining in the 1st quarter.

The only game that Utah has played so far this year in which they did not trail at some point was against Weber State, and that was only because of a botched field goal by Weber State to start things off.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> That was a painful game to watch. I took no satisfaction in the win for BYU. Here are a few of my observations:
> 
> 1) USU PLAYED HARD! Give the Aggies credit. They played inspired. In particular I thought their run defense was outstanding. I watched the Utah-USU game as well and they laid down in that game, but against BYU they played like it was their Super Bowl. I have noticed this time and time again. Teams always get up for BYU.
> 
> ...


Great point! BYU was showed major love from the College Gameday Crew this morning all highlights about the game showed BYU at their best, nothing negative was said about the game, we are so lucky that game was not televised nationally, hey when things are going your way they're are going your way!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyote, I gotta call ya on your "facts" about the Utah-USU game. Utah State scored first. If you remember, it was on Utah's first offensive posession that Asiata took a direct snap and went for a 4-yard run to tie the game up at 7-7. After that point, Utah never trailed again in that game. Please check your facts once again and you will see USU opened the scoring with just over 12 minutes remaining in the 1st quarter.


Yes when they kicked off then the ball bounced off a Ute Player and Utah State got it and made the touchdown. That can happen to any team. The fact still remains. The Utes dominated Utah State in all quarters where as BYU showed a very poor performances against the same team. Utah State dominated BYU in the 4th quarter. They would have scored 21 points if they didnt have that penalty.

This shows that when the Utes and BYU both play the same team in the same setting then the Utes are better. The Utes would have trashed Washington State and The Utes thumped UCLA last year 44-6 and BYU lost against them and barely won the second time.

Jorgenson also need some hearing aids and Vakapudding needs a smaller hemet or he might get injured.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You really can't look at last year's stats, if you do then the y beat the u. I think one of the teams will drop a game or two if not both. I kinda hope it is Utah in a way. If The U loses a game and the y comes up to Rice Ecles undeafeated, they will have nothing to gain and everything to lose. The U will have nothing to lose and everything to gain plus they are home. Either way you look at it no matter what the records, it will be a 1 point game.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> This shows that when the Utes and BYU both play the same team in the same setting then the Utes are better. The Utes would have trashed Washington State and The Utes thumped UCLA last year 44-6 and BYU lost against them and barely won the second time.


Do you really want to compare last year? Okay. Lets take a look.

Air Force @ Utah
AFA 20
Utah 12

Air Force @ BYU
BYU 31
AFA 6

Utah @ UNLV
UNLV 27
Utah 0

BYU @ UNLV
BYU 24
UNLV 14

Why dont you talk about those games coyotelayer?

And you don't know if the Utes would have "trashed Washington". That's pure speculation. If you are going to play that stupid game then the Cougars would have beaten the Beavers by a MUCH wider margin at LES.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > This shows that when the Utes and BYU both play the same team in the same setting then the Utes are better. The Utes would have trashed Washington State and The Utes thumped UCLA last year 44-6 and BYU lost against them and barely won the second time.
> ...


That's funny stuff there!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU had 128 yds in PENALTIES WOW!!! Again the Utes and BYU both played Utah State at home and the Utes played 10 times better this tells me that the Utes are a better team.


That is ridiculously bad, however the biggest penalty being the PF against Jorgensen was odd...I guess I would have called it too, but they have to do a better job of echoing the whistle he obviously did not hear it and no intention of taking a cheap shot, but it was the right call! However, in the context of a Ute pointing this out, did you not watch the OSU game? If so, please enlighten us as to where the U ranks nationally in penalty yards/game. The announcers made it out to be a good sign the Georgia leads the nation and is an indication of how good teams are aggressive???? As an official, I could not disagree more. IMHO those with the most penalties are the sloppy teams who are not very disciplined or just of poor technique or regularly outplayed and try to even the advantage as in the case of a hold or block in the back, just my $0.02!

As to which team is playing better between the Y and the U; that hardly merits a discussion. I was very disappointed, USU just lost that game, no one won. The most disappointing aspect was that our starters could not conistently run the ball against a team in jeopardy of losing D1 status.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I predict the score will be 49-14 BYU. They will pull Max out in the first part of the fourth or the end of the third. I will be watching this game tonight, I am excited.


I want to start off by saying, I love quoting myself, just kidding. :wink: :lol: My prediction IMO was the closest. :mrgreen: On a serious note, USU came out of this game with a moral victory is all, but I will take it. In the end BYU won, that is all there is to it.

Yote, you can't compare the two games. USU has gotten better since the Utah game, and BYU didn't play well at all, they had a down day. I like Utah also, but man you need to lay off the crack, your fandom is making me sick. _/O

There is still some tough games for both Utah and BYU before they meet, but I am already excited for the game. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> BYU didn't play well at all, they had a down day.


Which... obviously, they can't afford. It dropped them a spot and this one wasn't really even close. They play close games and undefeated or not, they're going to play themselves out of a BCS bowl.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > BYU didn't play well at all, they had a down day.
> ...


True, they have to win big in all games, especially against teams like USU to keep their ranking or advance their ranking. Of course unless they get help from higher ranked teams losing, but there is no way Utah or BYU will be playing in the national championship, so I think they just need to set their sites on a BCS game and be happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > BYU didn't play well at all, they had a down day.
> ...


The fact that BYU dropped a spot didn't have anything to do with their performance against USU. They dropped a spot because USC killed Oregon and leapfrogged BYU, which we all knew would happen. The pollsters are still in love with USC and have forgiven them for their loss to Oregon State. Look for the same thing to happen with Georgia and Florida. BYU jumped over these three teams last week without even playing because pollsters were slapping their wrists for losing, but as soon as they start winning again they will jump back over BYU even if BYU blows away their unimpressive MWC competition. They need teams ahead of them to lose in order to climb any higher.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

W


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmm scoring no points in the second half and allowing an extremely weak team to score on you at all?? Not good... I was looking at the rankings today thinking you know... both Georgia and Florida, even with one loss, should be ranked higher than the Y. Like you said, if they win a few more games, it'll happen and BYU will be back in the teens. That being said though... what do you think will wind up happening when Texas or OU loses? Still ranked above the Y?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ummmm scoring no points in the second half and allowing an extremely weak team to score on you at all?? Not good... I was looking at the rankings today thinking you know... both Georgia and Florida, even with one loss, should be ranked higher than the Y. Like you said, if they win a few more games, it'll happen and BYU will be back in the teens. *That being said though... what do you think will wind up happening when Texas or OU loses? Still ranked above the Y?*


I think OU could possibly still be ranked higher than BYU if they lost, but I don't see them losing to Texas. If either team loses/goes below BYU they will quickly get back above them because of the teams they play.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ummmm scoring no points in the second half and allowing an extremely weak team to score on you at all?? Not good... I was looking at the rankings today thinking you know... both Georgia and Florida, even with one loss, should be ranked higher than the Y. Like you said, if they win a few more games, it'll happen and BYU will be back in the teens. That being said though... what do you think will wind up happening when Texas or OU loses? Still ranked above the Y?


It really doesn't matter who leaps over them or who BYU passes! If BYU wins all of their games they are going to be in a BCS bowl no if ands or buts about it! All this trash talking doesn't mean anything. BYU and UTAH will both be in the top 10 when they play in November if they stay undefeated, with the winner of that game and the bowl game ending up ranked in the top 5 just like 2004 when the Utes had their fun in the sun!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ummmm scoring no points in the second half and allowing an extremely weak team to score on you at all?? Not good... I was looking at the rankings today thinking you know... both Georgia and Florida, even with one loss, should be ranked higher than the Y. Like you said, if they win a few more games, it'll happen and BYU will be back in the teens. That being said though... what do you think will wind up happening when Texas or OU loses? Still ranked above the Y?


If your a pac 10 lover why are you on BYU and Utah forums other than to just talk trash? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ummmm scoring no points in the second half and allowing an extremely weak team to score on you at all?? Not good... I was looking at the rankings today thinking you know... both Georgia and Florida, even with one loss, should be ranked higher than the Y. Like you said, if they win a few more games, it'll happen and BYU will be back in the teens. That being said though... what do you think will wind up happening when Texas or OU loses? Still ranked above the Y?


Depends on who they lose to. If Texas loses to Oklahoma next week they will probably fall somewhere close to BYU, probably one spot above or below. BYU does need help to climb any higher, but they will not fall out of the top 12 if they continue to win and that is all they need for a BCS invitation.

And BYU did score 10 points in the second half. Allowing USU to score in the fourth quarter was not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Remember, nobody outside of Utah saw this game! The pollsters just looked at the box score and saw that USU got a couple of scores late in the 4th and assumed BYU had a 34-0 lead and put their reserves in. That wasn't the truth but nobody outside of Utah knows or cares. BYU dropped a spot because USC is climbing the polls again, no other reason.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> That being said though... what do you think will wind up happening when Texas or OU loses? Still ranked above the Y?
> 
> Depends on who they lose to. If Texas loses to Oklahoma next week they will probably fall somewhere close to BYU, probably one spot above or below. BYU does need help to climb any higher, but they will not fall out of the top 12 if they continue to win and that is all they need for a BCS invitation.
> 
> And BYU did score 10 points in the second half. Allowing USU to score in the fourth quarter was not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Remember, nobody outside of Utah saw this game! The pollsters just looked at the box score and saw that USU got a couple of scores late in the 4th and assumed BYU had a 34-0 lead and put their reserves in. That wasn't the truth but nobody outside of Utah knows or cares. BYU dropped a spot because USC is climbing the polls again, no other reason.


Sorry WW... I didn't actually see any of the game. I just was talking to a Y fan on the opener and he said he thought thats what the score was at half. My fault. 

And UM... isn't this the Sports forum? I wasn't aware it was limited to Y and U topics. Being a Pac-10 fan and a football fan, with all the games these two conferences have played against each other this year, why would I not be interested in these topics? Oh yes... I'm a dope who goes to the games to have fun, not to hinge my next life changing decision on the outcome so I would have no idea where you're coming from. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Cougs looked crappy on Friday. Makes me sad to see how pathetic they were. The only upside is that they played their worst game in two years, and still won by 20 so I guess that is OK. They certainly didn't look like a top 10, or even top 20 teams on Friday. 

As for the polls - they really are irrelovent at this point. BYU has no chance to play in a title game. And after Friday's performance, don't deserve. The best they can hope for is a BCS game. The only way they get that is to win all of their games. That simple. If they don't, then they don't deserve it. If they go undefeated, they will get a BCS game - guaranteed. Regardless of what the polls do. All they have to do is keep winning. Win pretty, win ugly, just win and they'll get the best they can hope for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Sorry WW... I didn't actually see any of the game. I just was talking to a Y fan on the opener and he said he thought thats what the score was at half. My fault.


It's all good. They did play really poorly and will probably not go undefeated if they have another game like that. I am hoping it was an eye opener for the whole team that they have to take EVERY opponent seriously or they will get handed an L.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> All they have to do is keep winning. Win pretty, win ugly, just win and they'll get the best they can hope for.


Thats about all any of em can hope for... just keep on rolling up the wins. One point or fifty, a W still looks the same at the end of it all. The polls may not think so but undefeated gives a lot more personal satisfaction than knowing you got beat somewhere along the way. I don't think they're the best thing going, or even one of the top contenders compared to some of the other folks out there, but hey... there is something to be said for an undefeated season... pretty sweet if they can pull it off. 8)


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Hopefully, BYU has gotten the bug out of their system now and has had a good wake-up call. It seems like every year they have at least one really bad performance. This year, so far, they have had one poor performance and one REALLY poor performance and they were lucky they didn't get a "L" pinned on them.

The only way BYU could end up in the championship game is if everybody ranked higher than them lost on the last weekend of play and BYU was undefeated. The only way that could happen is if several teams above them in the polls lost along the way and BYU was to remain undefeated and looked strong. The fewer above them, the fewer that would have to lose that last weekend to allow BYU to slide into the championship game. Quite frankly, I don't see that as a very likely scenario.

Now, what would be REALLY great would be with both BYU and Utah being ranked high enough that even with the loss in the season finale they both remain ranked high enough to make a BCS game. I think they would both have to be ranked in the top 5 or 6 and have the game go to at least one OT for that to happen, but at least we can dream a little. Right? :wink: 

Airforce is looking like they have already started their midseason slide that they so often do. I don't think that game will be as tough as it was looking a couple weeks ago. TCU is a winnable game for both Utah and BYU, but should be the only challenge to either team before they meet Nov 22. Now, we just need TCU to win big this week and get ranked for next week whena BYU pays them a vist.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

stick_man said:


> The only way BYU could end up in the championship game is if everybody ranked higher than them lost on the last weekend of play and BYU was undefeated.


Not true, the NEW AND IMPROVED BCS prevents 1984 from ever happening again. Remaining unbeaten no longer means champion.

Need proof? Number 8 USC leapfrogged BYU over the weekend. As the season progresses and the Y remains undefeated, the scrutiny of S.O.S will grow ever greater until they are no longer in a position to have a shot at the championship.

Herbstriet was 100% correct last weekend when he advised BYU fans to "just be happy about a BCS bowl game".


----------

